# Ever wonder what morels look like before they really pop up?



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

I know I already posted a good find of greys in my own yard but those are sort of a fluke since the elm tree was recently cut down and in a manicured lawn. Went out today and found hundreds of these white patches under dead elms trees in Kane Co. No stems or caps yet but just waiting to burst upward. Which is why I tell people not to look too early. So easy to step on these. Looks like it will be an awesome year after all.

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://s2.photobucket.com/user/wakolbinger/media/IMG_24861.jpg.html">


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh yea, I give it about another 9 days or so before things are boomin.


----------

